# Rock Cliff



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

A few forum members decided to get together today and after much deliberation during the week, Jordanelle was selected as our destination.

Orvis1, STEVO, his buddy Darrin, bucksandducks, holman927, JAT83, Weekend Warrior, and I met all showed up and got our holes drilled. Most of those guys beat me there, thanks to last minute trip to Wal*Mart for the wifey. I also had to park out by a maintenance shed quite a ways from the boat ramp. My car probably would have bottomed out in the snow, so I took a hike. I got to the group and they reported that they'd just started fishing.

Right off the bat, holman927 had the hot hand and hooked into a rainbow.










Orvis1 had a taker right away, but it slipped free at the hole.

The bites were coming pretty regularly, but we weren't always getting to them in time. I got a solid bite and got this little guy to the hole before he thew the hook inches from the top. In its confusion, it made a couple of splashes and jumped right out of the hole and onto the snow. We all had a pretty good laugh about it.










Holman continued to pull up a few more and a couple of perch too. The water in our area was only about 13 ft deep or so and the bites were coming close to the bottom. The ice was about 5 inches on top with about 3 or 4 inches of slush under that and then another 7 to 8 inches of ice under that. I drilled a few holes with the manual just to see what that was like. Not too bad, but still pretty tedious.

JAT83 finally rounded one up:










Orvis1 waited patiently for any sign of life under him, but didn't get much action. He missed a few more and started talking about Currant Creek. STEVO and Darrin set up a tent, so I'm not sure how they did. I got another bow, a tiny perch, and then missed a few more, Weekend Warrior arrived and waited patiently, as well. I think bucksandducks scored one a little later.

Overall, it was a pretty slow day and the bite had basically disappeared for at least 2 hours. Everybody either left for Currant Creek or went home. I decided to stay and exploit some of those abandoned holes. :twisted:

About an hour later, I ended up chatting with another group near by and as soon as they left, I pulled up another one. One of the people from that other group ended up landing a rainbow that was noticeable bigger than the average bow for the day:










Not the best pic, but the fish was probably 15 or 16 inches.

Another hour later and I pulled up my last fish for the day. All my fish were about 13 inches and looked like clones of each other, :lol: so I kept a limit today. Fishing time was over for me and I packed up to leave.

As I stowed my gear, I spoke with some departing people who claimed that they'd been pretty steady closer to the mountain across from the boat ramp and West a little. They all caught plenty of fish and kept a few.

1 of my fish came on a jig tipped with a mealworm. The other 3 took a nightcrawler dropped weightless on a baitholder and tipped with a power egg.

It was good to get out, meet some people from the forum, and catch some fish through the ice. I still can't wait until ice-off, but this ice fishing thing is pretty fun.

I'm looking forward to hearing how Currant Creek went for those that made the trip. o-||

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job LOAH. I wanted to join you guys but had a buddy and brother buggin me to go with them this morning instead. We'll have to get together another time. Looks like your gettin the hang of this whole ice fishing thing, look at you already gettin your limit  ! Look forward to the gangs currant creek report as well. Glad you guys got into em!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

What ?? No pic's of Orvis1?

Looks like you guy's had a good time ..... 8) 

Good report LOAH.....looks kinda cold up there....brrrrrrrrr...

Pm on the way...


----------



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

I had a blast and came home with two rainbows. I can say that even though I spent about four hours on the ice I am officially hooked on ice fishing and it has been all that I have been thinking about since I got. I need to get out again. Maybe monday if this next storm is not too bad.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey great to meet you guys today!! Jat and I ended up fishing deer creek on the way home. We had quite a few bites there and i ended up with a fat lil bow. Jat out fished me there and ended up with three. Cant wait to get out again.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing how Currant Creek went for those that made the trip. o-||


 Wow Current creek was on fire. It was pretty consistent for those five pound cutts. I ran out of film for my digital camera though, and of course Orvis1's battery died on his camera. So sorry no pics of the huge fish. 
OK Im awake now. We got up to C.C. at about 1330. Only having hand augers it took us a good 20 minutes to get our holes drilled.(4 holes) I put in the sonar that said we were at 70'. Didn't see any fish. There were others around us that had good success earlier in the day. We never got a bite. 
After sitting in a nice cold steady breeze for a couple hours. We decided our adventure was over. 
On a good note the road into C.C rocked. It was better in the winter than I have ever seen it in the summer. All the wash boards were filled in with snow/ice pack. Very well maintained upto just past the ****.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Weekend_Warrior said:


> Hey great to meet you guys today!! Jat and I ended up fishing deer creek on the way home. We had quite a few bites there and i ended up with a fat lil bow. Jat out fished me there and ended up with three. Cant wait to get out again.


 Good job guys. Sounds like we should have come to Deer Creek with you. Wow was the ice?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

> Good job guys. Sounds like we should have come to Deer Creek with you. Wow was the ice?


About five or six inches of solid ice. Warm temps too, in the 30s. I may go there tomorrow morning if anyone wants to join?!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh no! You guys didn't hook up at Currant Creek? That's a royal fish-slap in the face.

You must've been fishing pretty close to the dam to be in 70' of water. Sorry it didn't work out.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to see you all and it was nice to have a bunch of rods out on the ice. I think I kind of suck at ice fishing or just unlucky the last couple of weeks. If your name was holman you knocked them dead steady every couple of minutes a fish would come to the ice, he was the perch master! I gots skunked, Stevo got skunked, Darin got skunked as well, but the bites were light and I just am having a hard time trying to set what I would consider a "nibble". We will have to get together and do it again at the berry now that the slushmonster has gone away. The berry was LOADED with people as we drove to Currant Creek every parking lot full and overflowing. After landing the 11lbs Macs out of current creek J/K  after getting blown off the lake and feezing to death we decided to go home shower and take the families out to dinner. I am happy to report a feast was had by all: Steak, Shrimp, Ribs, and the kids favorite Mac & Cheese was served up at appelbees! Finished the night off with some chocolate molten cake and a blondie then home for some much needed rest! Here are some more photos frome the trip:

Holman had the hot hand today, oh look I think I have another perch:










Carnage photos:



















Look at this setup Stevo and Darin enjoyed, at least if your going to get skunked you can stay warm!


















Loah ventured off and drilled a new hole for himself, he muttered something about how he wished he was wished he was a perchgod like Holman!










My setup, it looked like that all day other than one that got away early, and one bite while I was away from my pole!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

You did alright Orvis1 !!!

A 'blondie' outa the deal ? That could create points in my house !! :mrgreen: 

Keep at it, you'll eventually be a master 'iceholer' !

Good report anyway....thanks....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Loah ventured off and drilled a new hole for himself, he muttered something about how he wished he was wished he was a perchgod like Holman!


HAH! Right. I'm just glad I only hooked one of those little pests.

JAT83 and Weekend Warrior-

That's awesome that you guys found some fish at DC.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Orvis1,
Explain your set up. What jigs are you using?
Are you using 2 jigs? What size line?
What size jig heads?
What bait? How deep are you fishing? Are you fishing your jig on the very bottom?
Let's go through everything that you are using and how you are using it.
There will be something that you can change to get more fish iced.
Do you use a fish finder?
Let's get you some fish!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Weekend_Warrior said:


> Hey great to meet you guys today!! Jat and I ended up fishing deer creek on the way home. We had quite a few bites there and i ended up with a fat lil bow. Jat out fished me there and ended up with three. Cant wait to get out again.


Yeah, it was fun! It was nice to fish the 'Nelle and Deer Creek yesterday! The first bow I caught at the 'Nelle, I was using an orange and yellow ice fly, then at Deer Creek I was getting a lot of subtle bites, so I changed my set up and all I gotta say is: When all else fails, powerbait prevails!..That should be my new quote or signature :lol: I ended up catching two more bows at DC one was really really dark and looked like he was ready to spawn already, had a hook liked jaw and everything too, kinda wierd.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Orvis1,
> Explain your set up. What jigs are you using?
> Are you using 2 jigs? What size line?
> What size jig heads?
> ...


Funny thing is I was using almost an identical set up to holmans. I had a sweedish pimple tipped with powerbait trailed by a glow in the dark ice fly gizzly bug tipped with a meal worm. On the second rod I started out with a white tube jig and a minnow. I later switched to a paddle bug tipped with meal worm. Then out of desperation I put on a bait rig with a marshmellow worm combo and powerbait. I have 4lb ice line on my ugly stick combo, and 8 lb floro on the other rod. When you head out in FEB lob me a p.m. would love to have an on-ice lesson to see what I am missing.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Loah ventured off and drilled a new hole for himself, he muttered something about how he wished he was wished he was a perchgod like Holman!
> ...


I know you and I share the same feeling about the minnow theives! I just thought I had to give you some crap. Good to see you out on the ice, except word on the street is you are a thug with those slotted ladels!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Even though the fish werent biting worth squat(unless your Holman  ), It was still a pretty good day to be out side. Its always good to meet other guys from here (or anywhere for that matter) Sorry you guys got skunked at Currant Creek & I wish we could have stayed longer & brought out the rods.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Bummer that it was so slow for some of you. It looks like you all got pretty bundled up against the freezing cold weather. I think I'd stink at ice fishing just because I'd have to constantly be up doing something... just to stay warm. Sounds like Deer Creek is a pretty good place to go... at least for nice bows. I think I'd go ice fishing... as long as the places I went had a river close by for me to escape to if the hard water stuff wasn't working out. Do you have to sit there and watch the rod the whole time or is there any way to rig something up so the fish hook themselves??


----------

